# Today's pickups with CGARGIRL



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

I was in GA this weekend and met up with CGARGIRL(Sondra) and she took me to a couple of B & M's and all I can say was wow. The selection was incredible and I had to pick up a few from each.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

great looking selection there..


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice! What stores did you visit?


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very nice I had one of those 04 pirimides on new years this year and it was one of the best cigars I had ever, did they have any more of the and if so how much?


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice pick up there!!! They look great!!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

DBCcigar said:


> Nice! What stores did you visit?


I am finding out for you.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

jitzy said:


> very nice I had one of those 04 pirimides on new years this year and it was one of the best cigars I had ever, did they have any more of the and if so how much?


I got a $5 dollar discount since I was there with Sondra so I got it for $44.99


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

CGARMAN23 said:


> I got a $5 dollar discount since I was there with Sondra so I got it for $44.99


wow thats insane I got mine when they first came out for about half that I will say this you will enjoy that I know I did


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I am GUESSING you got the God of Fire at the Georgia Cigar in Riverdale?


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

CGARMAN23 said:


> I am finding out for you.


GA Cigar in Riverdale and La Casa de Tabaco


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Yep, I was right about you getting the God of Fire there in Riverdale. I knew it when you said you paid as much as you did. I used to manage both of those stores.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Sweet Haul bro!!:biggrin:*


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh and Scottish Tobacco in Buckhead...


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I've never been in that store. Lived here my entire life and have just never taken the notion to go in there. I was told I wasn't missin' much.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Damn, I typed a 1 liner response.. crap... too fast for my own good...

I took you to 3 shops. GA Cigar/Riverdale, Scottish/Buckhead, La Casa de Tabaco/Buckhead.

And I told you not to blame me for you spending the money. HAHAHA


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice smokes


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

CGARMAN23 said:


> I got a $5 dollar discount since I was there with Sondra so I got it for $44.99


Atleast I was good for something.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

*Gas*



CGAR Girl said:


> Atleast I was good for something.


That got you a little over a gallon of gas for all of that driving around ya'll did. :biggrin:


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> Atleast I was good for something.


I was good for something too. I introduced you to Double Espresso Vodka.
Look out ATL she liked it.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

CGARMAN23 said:


> I was good for something too. I introduced you to Double Espresso Vodka.
> Look out ATL she liked it.


OMG ---- THAT SHHHHHHHHHccctuff was awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice pickups Carlos! Sondra gave you the grand tour of Atlanta eh? Could have at least taken you by McKendrick's for a bite to eat...


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Webmeister said:


> Nice pickups Carlos! Sondra gave you the grand tour of Atlanta eh? Could have at least taken you by McKendrick's for a bite to eat...


we ate at a meeexican place  it was yummmmmmmmy


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

sweet pickups


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice sticks......let me know how that god of fire is


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grabs!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice pickups!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice Sticks!
:dribble:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> we ate at a meeexican place  it was yummmmmmmmy


Did you order yours with extra jalapenos?


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

*McKendrick's*



Webmeister said:


> Nice pickups Carlos! Sondra gave you the grand tour of Atlanta eh? Could have at least taken you by McKendrick's for a bite to eat...


My house is about 10 minutes from McKendrick's - The one in Dunwoody across from Perimeter Mall.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Webmeister said:


> Did you order yours with extra jalapenos?


That would be a HELL NO. :biggrin:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

DBCcigar said:


> My house is about 10 minutes from McKendrick's - The one in Dunwoody across from Perimeter Mall.


When our office used to be next to the Westin Perimeter, I would have dinner at McKendricks every trip I made - then stop off at the Cheesecake Factory across the street for dessert. I sure miss those days...


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## SmokinHokie (May 29, 2008)

Nice Pickups!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

*Cheesecake*



Webmeister said:


> When our office used to be next to the Westin Perimeter, I would have dinner at McKendricks every trip I made - then stop off at the Cheesecake Factory across the street for dessert. I sure miss those days...


You did it up RIGHT! :dribble:


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

DBCcigar said:


> You did it up RIGHT! :dribble:


:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:

mmmmmmmMMMmmm. Cheesecake Factory....

crap -- 5000 calories just hit my thighs.

:biggrin:


----------



## vstarvince-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

CGARMAN23 said:


> I was in GA this weekend and met up with CGARGIRL(Sondra) and she took me to a couple of B & M's and all I can say was wow. The selection was incredible and I had to pick up a few from each.


what in THE HELL is that god of Fire and why have i never heard of it?! i'm coming up there SOOOOON!
:huh_oh:


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

vstarvince said:


> what in THE HELL is that god of Fire and why have i never heard of it?! i'm coming up there SOOOOON!
> :huh_oh:


HAHAH aww my lil grasshopper... soo ooooo much to learn


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

vstarvince said:


> what in THE HELL is that god of Fire and why have i never heard of it?! i'm coming up there SOOOOON!
> :huh_oh:


Heard of em, even seen em, but never smoked one. A little rich for my blood.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

that is my type of shopping


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice grab


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

I gotta try one of those God of Fire someday.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Haul!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

That was probably not pleasant, a whole day step with Sondra!! :lol:


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

Very nice.....


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

My Advice on the God of Fire, Save your money! Smoke an Anejo, or a hemingway instead.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Rocky Rulz said:


> My Advice on the God of Fire, Save your money! Smoke an Anejo, or a hemingway instead.


umm think he got those too. hahaha he was like a kid in a candy store


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pickups:dribble:


----------

